# Audi Unveils TT RS GT4 Racecar Concept at Shanghai DTM Race



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Ingolstadt/Shanghai, November 28, 2010 – On the occasion of the DTM race in Shanghai, Audi presented the concept of a GT4 car based on the Audi TT. The TT, developed by the Technical Development and the Production divisions plus quattro GmbH, is intended to extend Audi’s new modular customer sport program from 2012 forward. 

* Press Release *

* Photo Gallery *


----------

